# Sticky  Great site for reactive/fearful dogs



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I came across thisgreat site which simply and clearly explains the use of desentisation and counter-conditioning in reactive and fearful dogs.
Start Here - Care for Reactive Dogs


----------



## lonelydog (Jun 16, 2014)

thank you


----------

